# Which do you prefer? IBO or ASA rules???



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Personally I like the ASA rules more. One thing to keep in mind though if you adopt the ASA 280 speed rule you may meet some resistance on the local level.


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

i prefer ibo


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer ASA rules. It doesn't matter to me about the speed that is fine. I just don't like have change up arrows. ASA nibbs, but with IBO screw in points in my class. I guess I'm being picky but that is what I like.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I like IBO but I haven't shot any ASA yet.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Since I shoot open class in both IBO and ASA it doesn't really matter to me.

I do hate the speed limit in ASA, to me speed has nothing to do with how well you hit the target. I did elieviate this one by setting up my target bow for the high end of the ASA speed limit(288 fps max), and do pretty well in both organizations with this setup.

other than that, I ok with the rules of both organizations


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

ASA! Yes we have a speed limit but we don't say anything about points, nibbs! I have never understood why that mattered


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

IBO, all 3d should be unmarked....

speed, whatever, if you cant hit it at 280 then 340 aint going to help you...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I precfer ASA, IBO is for guys you like speed and punch the guts out
of a trigger. There is nothing worse than getting beat by someone who shoots
a speed bow and frames the target and punches the trigger. I wish all 3D was know distance so we would really know who the best shot is. People will argrue that 3D is all about distance estimation, well if that's the case then let's just walk around the range and right down the distance of each target who whom ever guesses the best wins. This is archery first guys nothing more. I shot spots with a IBO world champion and
he could only muster a 286 on a five spot, he was not a great shot at all in my
eyes he was a world champion yardage estimator! People that argrue
this point with me are the exact ones that worry about speed and
punch the guts out of the trigger and blame a bad shot on bad yardage estimation.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

cenochs said:


> I precfer ASA, IBO is for guys you like speed and punch the guts out
> of a trigger. There is nothing worse than getting beat by someone who shoots
> a speed bow and frames the target and punches the trigger. I wish all 3D was know distance so we would really know who the best shot is. People will argrue that 3D is all about distance estimation, well if that's the case then let's just walk around the range and right down the distance of each target who whom ever guesses the best wins. This is archery first guys nothing more. I shot spots with a IBO world champion and
> he could only muster a 286 on a five spot, he was not a great shot at all in my
> ...


If that's how you feel about the sport, why not quit and shoot field archery? I mean, if everybody on the IBO is a bad shot and "punches the guts out of the trigger" then it shouldn't be hard to clean up on that circuit.

I think you're a little off on your ASSumptions bro.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Not everyone in the IBO is a bad shot genius. Your best shots will be archers that can also shoot other archery games really well like indoors. I don't shoot IBO"s they are unorganized money hungry organization that does not cater to
the shooter or the growth of the sport. They cater to themselves and the
few clubs that make big $$$ hosting tournaments and paying
out small very small amounts of award money. Your best shooters or above average shooters that are not pretenders will shoot good scores on a 3D range no matter if the distance is known or unknown and be able to shoot almost perfect
scores in spots.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

IBO hands down. Since when did any shooting organization before the ASA limit the speed of a projectile? If your a shooter then the speed makes no difference. Being the best is about knowing your equipment & yardage. Thats true no matter if your shooting a sniper rifle, compound, recurve, long bow, or a slingshot.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Not everyone in the IBO is a bad shot genius. Your best shots will be archers that can also shoot other archery games really well like indoors. I don't shoot IBO"s they are unorganized money hungry organization that does not cater to
> the shooter or the growth of the sport. They cater to themselves and the
> few clubs that make big $$$ hosting tournaments and paying
> out small very small amounts of award money. Your best shooters or above average shooters that are not pretenders will shoot good scores on a 3D range no matter if the distance is known or unknown and be able to shoot almost perfect
> scores in spots.


you have to be a good shot and good at range estimation to win in IBO, to me that is a more COMPLETE archer...not one that can only shoot..

3d originally came about as practice for hunting situations, and long before there were range finders...

and were are you getting "ppl that frame the target" from?


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

ibo rules, asa pay out


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

I can see this turning into a heated argument about one mans belief over the other man. The fact is if you dont like to shoot IBO then dont shoot it and the same goes for ASA. It all comes down to what each and every individual likes to shoot. Me personally I like IBO just because my bow is set up primarily for hunting and is too fast for the asa rules.

This is just my two cents worth so take it how ever you wish:wink:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot to fast for ASA.:sad:

marty


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

If you shoot too fast for ASA, just build a bigger arrow. Some full length X cutters with pin nocks, and a 125 grain point will slow ya down. :wink:

Seriously though, both organizations have their place and you will have fans of each. 

Personally, I would like to see a new organization come about that combines the best of both IBO and ASA, but I won't hold my breath. As long as the course is good, the competition is good, and I have a good time, I don't really care whos rules I am shooting.

CG


----------



## gwmundy (Feb 6, 2010)

*3d shooter*

I run an IBO shoot. Personally it doesn't matter to me.But I think not knowing the distance improves your ability to do so in hunting situations. I know since I've been shooting IBO I have improved.


----------



## Mulie Madness (Sep 14, 2006)

dpattarcher said:


> ibo rules, asa pay out


i totally agree. for get mark distance thats what fita and indoors is for. i shot last year with my conquest at 276 and were shooting against guys pushing 340, ya i didn't win all the time but i was kick n there butts at all the long shots, i can shoot 296 20x plus rounds all day but its 3d's do your home work and put in your time and it will pay off. shoot what ya brought and have a good time. if you got time to complain then u got time to loose suck it up and have fun....


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I love the way ASA sets up tourni's and payout format. However I shot only IBO do to locations of National events.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

cenochs said:


> I shot spots with a IBO world champion and
> he could only muster a 286 on a five spot, he was not a great shot at all in my eyes he was a world champion yardage estimator! People that argrue
> this point with me are the exact ones that worry about speed and
> punch the guts out of the trigger and blame a bad shot on bad yardage estimation.


I like alot of other guys out there are way better at shooting the 3D targets than we are at shooting those dang spot sheets. My scores in 3D are 100 points bettter than they are on a spot sheet. I proved it to myself last night, I couldn't keep the arrow even close to the x-ring on a spot sheet, but could center punch the x-ring at 20 yards on a 3D target all night.

Yardage estimation is only half the battle, to do well you need to be a decent shot as well, and some of excell at one form of shooting better than the other.

Therefore calling us a bunch of trigger punchers is a little harsh, why don't you give it a try and then you'll see just what it's all about.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

HoytPA said:


> i prefer ibo


me 2


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

We really need a good organization on the west coast. Not many big shoots out here like there are in the east.


----------



## Mulie Madness (Sep 14, 2006)

SteveID said:


> We really need a good organization on the west coast. Not many big shoots out here like there are in the east.




ya very true, archery has gone down hill since the early 90's in the east... maybe a good organized chain of shoots would help bring some hope back to the sport out here. its a long drive to make it to the east coast to make it to the good shoots back east. we got some talent out here tho wish it could be alittle more noticed???:wink:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

IBOHunt3D said:


> If you shoot too fast for ASA, just build a bigger arrow. Some full length X cutters with pin nocks, and a 125 grain point will slow ya down. :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, both organizations have their place and you will have fans of each.
> 
> ...


I like to shoot the same stuff I hunt with.
Good suggestions though.:thumbs_up


marty


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Mulie Madness said:


> ya very true, archery has gone down hill since the early 90's in the east... maybe a good organized chain of shoots would help bring some hope back to the sport out here. its a long drive to make it to the east coast to make it to the good shoots back east. we got some talent out here tho wish it could be alittle more noticed???:wink:


I totally agree with this post! I think that the ASA is better organized and payout is better. I think the IBO has lost some its way, not like it was back in the 90's. I think that the IBO needs to restructure its organization and make it more like the ASA. but without the speed rule. There are alot of good shooters out there, some have families and Jobs there not able to go to all the big shoots and get noticed! But we should all support these organizations to keep them going and keep the sport alive!


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Ibo asa*

I like both but ibo needs to pay out like asa does as far as marked yardages in asa thats only the classes under open a semi pro and pro those are unmarked both sanctions keep archery going thats what counts


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

cenochs said:


> I precfer ASA, IBO is for guys you like speed and punch the guts out
> of a trigger. There is nothing worse than getting beat by someone who shoots
> a speed bow and frames the target and punches the trigger. I wish all 3D was know distance so we would really know who the best shot is. People will argrue that 3D is all about distance estimation, well if that's the case then let's just walk around the range and right down the distance of each target who whom ever guesses the best wins. This is archery first guys nothing more. I shot spots with a IBO world champion and
> he could only muster a 286 on a five spot, he was not a great shot at all in my
> ...


good shooters do well in all three!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I don't shoot either I shoot under the UK's NFAS rules but I like the following.

1. ASA speed limit for a more level playing field.

2. IBO,s 11 ring in the centre of the 10 ring for perfect shots (thats where the ASA 12 should be in my opinion).

3. ASA 14 ring if you think your good enough to hit it.

4. IBO all unmarked


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Ibo.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

I shoot 3D strictly as a fun practice for hunting. I use the same equipment for both, and make no adjustment, to sights or arrows (other than broadhead / fieldtip).
I have shot both asa and ibo, and it seems to me that the ibo is more of a "hunter" format and asa is more geared to the target archer.
I like the ibo format better.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

cenochs said:


> I precfer ASA, IBO is for guys you like speed and punch the guts out
> of a trigger. There is nothing worse than getting beat by someone who shoots
> a speed bow and frames the target and punches the trigger. I wish all 3D was know distance so we would really know who the best shot is. People will argrue that 3D is all about distance estimation, well if that's the case then let's just walk around the range and right down the distance of each target who whom ever guesses the best wins. This is archery first guys nothing more. I shot spots with a IBO world champion and
> he could only muster a 286 on a five spot, he was not a great shot at all in my
> ...


You got your wish "I wish all 3D was known distance so we would really know..."- Dave Cousins shot 450 w/24 twelves in Gainesville yesterday in Known Distance.
If 3D were all known distance we may as well all stay at home with him loose on the range.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*Asa*

Not too much concerned with the speed thing, I've shot with people who are shooting well over 300 fps and didn't see any advantage. For me the clincher is not having groupls shoot together that are buddies, it just begs the question of pencil pushing. I like the scoring method for ASA it's pretty close to impossible to win with a sharp pencil in that format.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I love them both. Both have there positives over each other. I like the ASA format/setup/rules better.


----------



## WindyCityKen (Jun 4, 2008)

I enjoy, and prefer the format and payouts of the ASA. But, I dislike the speed rule. I don't like the idea of limiting the advancement of archery equipment. There has been a lot of advancement in the performance of the bows we shoot, not just in speed, but speed is the most obvious improvement we can see. 

The ASA, at the very least, needs to update the speed limit to reflect the advances in bow and arrow technology. The 280fps rule is outdated. The ASA will never do away with the speed limit rule. If they did, they would just be a better organized version of the IBO. But, at least bring the rule up to current average speeds of the bows that are out there. 300fps, 320fps, somewhere in there. No one is being forced to shoot that fast, I just don't want to be told I can't shoot that fast.


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Limey said:


> 1. ASA speed limit for a more level playing field.


I dont see how a limit on speed levels the playing field. If you are a good shot and can judge yardage you will shoot fine regardless of speed.


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

i agree 100% with the limey


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*IBO v ASA*



Kills Shills said:


> i agree 100% with the limey


 I agree


----------



## Mulie Madness (Sep 14, 2006)

alphamaxhunter said:


> I dont see how a limit on speed levels the playing field. If you are a good shot and can judge yardage you will shoot fine regardless of speed.





if you have one pin out to 40 yards and can miss judge by 5-6 yards it deff gives you a advantage over someone that can only mis judge by 2-3 and hang a 10.... just speaking from experance. but like i mentioned before do your home work and ull be fine?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

alphamaxhunter said:


> I dont see how a limit on speed levels the playing field. If you are a good shot and can judge yardage you will shoot fine regardless of speed.


OK.

Fly to the UK and shoot with me as my guest.

Only two conditions, you pay for the flight and your bow cannot go any faster than 200 fps and mine is allowed to do the UK limit of 300fps.

Fancy your chances with a 100fps speed dissadvantage?

Now if we both had to shoot a max of 280fps it would be a level playing field:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

ASA hands down. I disagree about the whole speed issue. If your bow is too fast, you can shoot a fat, heavy arrow for asa and not have to worry about glancing off other arrows as bad and you can catch a lot of lines. The 280 speed puts every body on the same level and judging yardage is much more critical. Not every Class in ASA is half known and half unknown. Open A, Unlimited, Semi-pro, Senior Open, and the pro classes are all unknown. Shoot in one of these if you dont want to shoot known yardage. It is a lot harder to hit a Low 12 or 14 than a IBO 11. You can misjusdge the yardage by a yard or 2 and still stay a 10 in IBO, but if you are holding on the 12 in ASA you will drop into an 8. Most everybody I know that has shot both IBO and ASA shoots likes ASA better.

ASA events are run much better than IBO and the Payouts are better too.


----------



## samclemons (Jan 17, 2010)

Limey said:


> OK.
> 
> Fly to the UK and shoot with me as my guest.
> 
> ...


does that go for my girl she shoots an old Martin Tiger that shoots around 125fps and only uses one pinset at 20 yards (due to eyesight) and still hits x's at 40 yards....I tought her how to ajust her shot.


----------



## samclemons (Jan 17, 2010)

one doesnt need speed to make a well placed shot. OH and by the way she tells me she *will qualify for the world this year!*


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

It all comes down to Location, Location, Location. If your from the North you shoot the IBO. If your from the South you shoot ASA. ASA is a more shooter friendly format and payout formula. But if Ya have to fly to every shoot, well its outa the question. So your stuck shooting the IBO.


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

ASA all the way, the IBOs Ive been to were not organized at all and a lot of pencil wipping was going on and for those who dont like the known yardage in ASA, dont shoot that class there are classes that have unknown yardage, I shoot unknown but I can see why they did it that way to get more people interested in it


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*I choose ASA*

It took a lot of shooting and setting up bows to realize how little advantage (if any) speeds over 285 gain for you. Once you set up a few open class bows with sight tapes you can really see how little arrow drop difference there is between 285 and 315 even.

If you can get the guys shooting up in the 300's to shoot a heavier arrow and drop down to 285 from the exact same bow they will see a marked improvement in accuracy.

The speed "advantage" is a myth in my experience. Set up a bow pushing a 450 grain arrow at 280. Shoot a 45 yard target with your 40 yard pin and mark how far you are off. Then sight the same bow in with a 350 grain arrow at 315 fps and shoot that 45 yard target with your 40 yard pin.

You won't like either of those scores!

Another plus for the ASA is the low 12 rings. They add another element to make it more of a thinking game. You have to use strategy and practice to know when to go for it and when to play safe. With the center 11's it's more of a grip it and rip it game. No risk or reward to factor in.

IMO shooting IBO is like playing slot machines. Just drop a quarter (arrow) in the slot and pull back the handle. Shooting the ASA is like blackjack where you have to gamble what the dealer has in the hole and gamble what the next card in the deck is. Sitting with 16....take another card (gun hard for the 12 on a 39 yard Hyena) or sit (safe center 10)????

There is nothing wrong with either and I actually like both. Given the choice though I will choose the game with a little more suspense and need for planning and decision making.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

undecided...i like the shotgun starts,equipment rules, and payout of asa, but like walking courses,unknown distance,11 rings,and not tied to 280 fps


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

azsd1 said:


> We are going through some changes out here in Arizona and it seems if you ask some of the better shooters they seem to prefer the ASA rules alittle more.. They seem to think it levels the playing field more... How about you and why...azsd1


If you're thinking the 280 speed limit levels the playing field this simply isn't true. The long draw guys always have the advantage being able to shoot a more forgiving stable bow and still get good speed or shooting a speed bow with a heavier arrow the arrow will drop less at the longer distances and not be affected by the wind as much. It's not as simple as it sounds. Even the NFAA changed their speed limit from 280 to 300 for field shooting. I like all organizations but if I had to choose it would be IBO. They put more of an emphasis on being able to judge targets by setting a more challenging(not just long) course.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

The organization and payouts for the ASA are clearly better than the IBO. But I personally like the 11 ring in IBO over the 12 ring in ASA. I also like the course setup for IBO, although it takes longer to shoot. The difference is in the name. IBO is focused on bowhunting and ASA is focused on archery shooting. They both have their place and I'm glad we have both organizations to choose from.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

samclemons said:


> does that go for my girl she shoots an old Martin Tiger that shoots around 125fps and only uses one pinset at 20 yards (due to eyesight) and still hits x's at 40 yards....I tought her how to ajust her shot.


Sorry no, she sounds to good for me:darkbeer:


----------

